# If you cant keep your tortoise please contact



## twtraudio

Hi my name is Adam and i started taking in tortoises. So If you currently have a tortoise that you are unable to care for because of various reasons such as; moving, they are becoming too large, or just cannot care for it anymore, please contact me. I activley take in unwanted tortoises and rehome them. 

No tortoise should be victim of being let go into an unlivable habitat. Please contact if you are looking for a good and trusting home. Admins i hope this is okay to post. I am tired o seeing these poor tortoises being thrown out or just let go. Please contact me if you cannot care for your tortoise anymore. Please contact first with all detail of your tort and i will let you know if there is room of course. I will glady help these guys at any cost. Please no shipping at the moment do to weather condtions. i live in the Illinois (chicago land area).

I know most people think there tortoises should be in warmer states but this is where I live and i provide the best home possible with what is available (please do not critisize as i am only trying to help). I rehome these tortoises only to loving and ready knowledge packed homes.


----------



## egyptiandan

Hi Adam,
Welcome to the forum 

What a way to introduce yourself.  What your trying to do is very commendable, but I think your going to have to stick around and let us get to know you before people start sending or giving you their tortoises.
Make yourself at home, ask a few questions, answer a few and we can take it from there.

Danny


----------



## twtraudio

Not a problem Danny and to all at the tortoise forum. I understand your need to get to know me better and i commend you for that as this is the exact same thought given into my rehoming process for the reptiles. Please feel free to ask me any questions about myself anytime. I have been caring tortoises for 2 years now and am tired of hearing horror story after story. 

So being in chicago its hard to find adoption places just for tortoises and there seems to be lots of owners around here giving them up. So why not do it out of my own home in the comfort of the ones i keep and the ones i can rescue. I currently have a 2 yr old Leopard , and three russians. I had recently gotten a sulcata but he did not make it as the pet shop he was rescued from gave the previous owner all the wrong advice and he passed in my care. He had to be believed a URI or an impaction to do the corn cob substrate the shop recommended ! This is another factor i decided to this for because of the lack of horrible care info.

My first sulcata had passed for the same reasons. Than story after story i decided it was enough. So i wanted to try this, help whoever and whatever i can. 

Thankyou for the welcoming!

Adam


----------



## twtraudio

I will provide pics soon of my current torts and setup for you guys to.


----------



## Josh

welcome adam! glad to have someone with such passion here on the forum.


----------



## twtraudio

I just wanted to say thankyou guys for your support and understanding. Appearantly another forum had an issue with what im doing and deleted my post and the moderator contacted me directly to tell this kind of post was not welcome there. For doing something helpful ? Oh well. If this is trully wrong posting will you guys let me know and i will just give up on this whole thing. I think what im doing is right.

Sincerely ,

Adam


----------



## Josh

There's nothing wrong with what you're doing. Just keep in mind what Danny said. If you're here to stay then you'll be a great candidate for adoptions.


----------

